# OP7 an eine SPS (CPU-315) über Profibus-DP einbinden



## Carlos (27 Juni 2005)

Hallo!

  Ich habe ein Programm zur Steuerung eines Motors über eine Profibus-Verbindung mit einer SPS in S7 geschrieben. Jetzt möchte ich ein OP7 zur Steuerung dieses Motors in Verbindung mit der SPS anbinden. Ich habe dann das OP7 über das Profibus an die SPS angeschlossen und zum Testzwecken ein kleines Programm mit ProTool gemacht und entsprechend parametriert. In dieses kleines ProTool Programm spreche ich die S7 Variablen zum steuern des Motors in der SPS so an wie mit WinCC (So habe ich es zumindest in den Zahlreichen Anleitungen die ich dazu gelesen habe verstanden). Es geht aber nicht, irgendwie mag das OP7 die Variablen an der  SPS nicht ansprechen. Was mache ich falsch? gibt es ein einfaches Vorgehensweise wie man das OP7 mit S7 konfigurieren kann? Ich habe schon entsprechende Konfigurationen wie im der Siemens-Anleitungen versucht aber ohne Erfolg, aber es ist Teilweise sehr kompliziert erklärt. Im Anleitung "Kommunikation" steht sogar das eine Profibus-Verbindung mit einer OP7 und eine SPS mit S7 nicht möglich wäre, und im Forum lese ich widerum andere Geschichten von denen ich daraus schliessen kann das es doch möglich ist, diese befassen sich aber nicht mit meinem tatsächlichen Problem, und finde alles dann ziemlich verwirrend. Ich hoffe mir kann dann jemandem zu Hilfe kommen denn ich sitze schon ziemlich lange an diesen Problem.

Grüsse ...


----------



## Jalpi (12 Juli 2005)

*OP7 mit S7*

In ProTool gibt man unter Steuerung eine Verbindung zur CPU ein. Ohne diese Verbindung läuft nichts.


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ganz dumm gefragt steht die Profibusverbindung zum OP? Hinten müßte eine grüne LED leuchten.
Hier mal was nützliches, ist der 1. FAQ.
http://support.automation.siemens.c...ontent=skm/search.asp?&Query=op7 Direkttasten

Da ist unten auch noch eine ID, die auch mal anschauen, ist alles bebildert, also Step by Step.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## SPS Markus (12 Juli 2005)

Hallo Carlos,
welche CPU und welches OP7. Bei dem OP7 mußt du aufpassen. Soweit ich weiß gibt es 3 verschiedene Ausführungen: op7/PP, OP7/DP und OP7/DP-12.
Wenn du es an einer CPU 31x-2DP betreibst sollte das OP7/DP-12 das richtige sein.
Ob deine CPU mit dem OP kommuniziert ist einfach festzustellen. Projektiere in der Step7 Hardwarekonfiguration
 nur das OP7 im Profibus-Strang. Übersetze und übertrage in die CPU, danach in der Hardwarekonfiguration auf Online umschalten. 
Hier siehst du ob's geht oder nicht.

Markus

(Ja, richtig, hinten ist 'ne grüne LED eingebaut die bei korrekter Kommunikation leuchtet.)

edit: Ja, ja habe wieder nicht richtig gelesen CPU 315. Muss aber eine -2DP sein für Profibus oder DP-Anschaltung.


----------



## Carlos (20 Juli 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ganz dumm gefragt steht die Profibusverbindung zum OP? Hinten müßte eine grüne LED leuchten.
> Hier mal was nützliches, ist der 1. FAQ.
> http://support.automation.siemens.c...ontent=skm/search.asp?&Query=op7 Direkttasten
> ...



Danke für das Link! es hat alles schon so funktioniert wie es seien sollte (LED hat geleuchtet, CPU und Profibus waren richtig eingestellt), nur das OP war falsch parametriert, ich hatte schon Angst das von mir selber gebastelten Verbindungskabel zu den OP7 nicht passte oder dass das Profibuskabel irgendeine Macke hatte. Da es zu viele Dokus zu den Thema gibt die vieles versuchen zu erklären war ich etwas durcheinander, aber unter deinem Link habe ich eine Doku gefunden wo ich das OP schritt für schritt richtig Parametrieren kann, so habe ich es dann gemacht und Urplötzlich hat es funktioniert.
Nun hätte ich eine andere Frage: ich möchte das OP für eine Motorsteuerung benutzen, es klappt alles schon mal gut bei hin und her fahren, aber ich muss eine extra Stopp-Taste einprogrammieren. Am liebsten wäre es mir wenn beim drucken lassen der Taste der Motor losfährt und beim loslassen der Motor Stoppt (also eine Taste kontrolliert zwei Bits am Steuerung). Im WinCC kann ich das ganz einfach machen in dem ich ein kleines C-Programm einbaue dass die entsprechende Bits steuern, geht das in ProTool auch? wenn ja, wie wurde das gehen?

Grusse

Carlos


----------



## volker (20 Juli 2005)

Carlos schrieb:
			
		

> Am liebsten wäre es mir wenn beim drucken lassen der Taste der Motor losfährt und beim loslassen der Motor Stoppt (also eine Taste kontrolliert zwei Bits am Steuerung).



in der funktionstaste unter allgemein ein bit in variable projektieren.
beim tastendruck ist diese variable dann 1-signal. bei loslassen wieder 0-signal.
also im prinzip wie ein taster.

wenn du das über 2 tasten machen willst kannst du die funktion wert setzen benutzen. ist dann wie ein schalter.


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
@ Volker: jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage: bei Protool-Pro kann man bei PC VB-script benutzen geht das auch bei den zeilen OP's?


mfg

dietmar


----------



## volker (20 Juli 2005)

ne, leider nicht.   
das geht bei allen wince/win geräten.


----------



## Carlos (22 Juli 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> Carlos schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlos (22 Juli 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> Carlos schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## volker (22 Juli 2005)

wenn du mit bits arbeitest geht das beim op7 nicht.

folgendes könntest du machen.
gebe der funktion ein ganzes byte

dbb1 ein
dbb2 aus

dann kannst du die funktion 'wert setzen' (mit bits funktioniert diese fkt nicht) benutzen indem du beide steuerst beim druck der taste.


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
jetzt mal ganz plöd gefragt: kannst Du das nicht in der SPS machen?

mfg

dietmar


----------



## riesermauf (22 Juli 2005)

Hallo
warum nicht mit einer Taste - 1. Tastendruck = Start,
2. Tastendruck = Stopp (Binäruntersetzer in der SPS)
und vielleicht noch eine Anzeige dazu - Antrieb = Ein / Aus

M.f.G.
Manfred


----------



## Anonymous (11 Dezember 2005)

Hallo kann mir einer hier die Belegung Posten für die Seriel Verbindung des OP zum PC.

Danke Gruß Bernd


----------



## SPS Markus (11 Dezember 2005)

Es gibt verschiedene. Für welches OP soll's denn sein. Bei den neueren reicht ein normales Nullmodem-Kabel aus. 
Die Belegung für die älteren OP findest du hier im Forum. Einfach mal die SUCHEN Funktion benutzen.

Markus


----------



## Anonymous (11 Dezember 2005)

Suche für das OP7


----------



## SPS Markus (11 Dezember 2005)

http://www.lammertbies.nl/comm/cable/plc.html#siem

Hättest du einer Beitrag weiter auch selber finden können.

Markus


----------



## KartoffeL (28 Dezember 2006)

Setzt doch einfach irgendein Merker übers ProTool, welchen du dann in der SPS eben auf 2 Bits verknüpfts! Gruß


----------

